# North of Boston



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

weather for the 01923 area

Tonight: Snow showers likely, mainly after 3am. The snow could be heavy at times. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 25. Northwest wind between 7 and 16 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Friday: Snow showers likely, mainly before noon. The snow could be heavy at times. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly sunny, with a high near 33. Breezy, with a west wind between 15 and 23 mph, with gusts as high as 39 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.

www.weather.gov


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Another great animated radar, click on your location
http://intellicast.com/IcastPage/LoadPage.aspx?loc=usa&seg=LocalWeather&prodgrp=RadarImagery&product=RadarLoop&prodnav=none


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmmm*

so what exactly are you saying....


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

*snow*

i live in lunenburg near nh line and they said 3 inches but icy under snow


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*yea*

yea most likely its gonna be an icy mess, hopefully i will at least get to drop the blade... i have a docotors office that has a clean pavement policy for any event


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

*loaded*

already loaded sanders and put blades on first snow of year always exciting


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Already have 1 inch of white fluffy stuff up here on the hill in the Gardner area and coming down at a decent rate.. Not sure how that will translate to Danvers or Luenenburg, if you guys will turn to ice. 28 degrees here but you, guys are a lot warmer there. It is settling on the pavement here.

Maybe enough to get out and play? 

Another good call by the weather folks. No mention of this at all.

Chris


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

made the stupid decision of putting the plow on earlier this week.. i hope its a blizzard and i have to dig my plow out when i wake up


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

JET enterprises;331272 said:


> made the stupid decision of putting the plow on earlier this week.. i hope its a blizzard and i have to dig my plow out when i wake up


Well as soon as I posted my last post the snow stopped here. Well we got a dusting of lake effect snow on top of that. Crazy but it is over.

Sorry I must of cursed it.

Chris


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

ThisIsMe;331275 said:


> Well as soon as I posted my last post the snow stopped here. Well we got a dusting of lake effect snow on top of that. Crazy but it is over.
> 
> Sorry I must of cursed it.
> 
> Chris


it will prob start back up again now worries my friend


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*

yea i hope so


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

JET enterprises;331272 said:


> made the stupid decision of putting the plow on earlier this week.. i hope its a blizzard and i have to dig my plow out when i wake up


i did the same thing. i even drove to work with it on hoping that there would be snow in that area. but no luck. wtf i want plowable snow!!!!!!!:crying:


----------

